# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Putting plants in my Arowana tank?

## nowhereman

Thinking of adding some plants in my 4ft x 1.5ft aro tank. But I am afraid that the plants might compete oxygen with my aro when light is off. Is my concern valid? I do not have any air pump in my set-up. Only water flow out from my OHF is providing the water/air circulation. Is this good enough to put plants in?

----------


## CHOO

you can do plant tank ,as I ever saw someone do that, but you had to select aro carefully as some breed too tanned would not so impressive.

----------


## benny

You can put some plants in your arowana if you like. They will probably have to be hardly plants with lower right requirements such as java ferns or the various _Anubias_ species. They do not need air pump in your tank. Also, during the day, plants will take in CO2 and give out oxygen.

Alternatively, you can consider a real planted arowana, like this one that FILM1 has.



Cheers,

----------


## herosipet

> Thinking of adding some plants in my 4ft x 1.5ft aro tank. But I am afraid that the plants might compete oxygen with my aro when light is off. Is my concern valid? I do not have any air pump in my set-up. Only water flow out from my OHF is providing the water/air circulation. Is this good enough to put plants in?


Nice idea. I my self just started a planted tank with a jardini. My tank is about two months old now. I will share to you my experience if ever you do a planted tank. Do not mix Clown Loach or Chinese Algae eater in your tank. It messes up your plants and setup. 
This site is very nice. They are very helful and knows a lot about aquascaping and ideas about aquakeeping.
Good luck to your idea and please share us your experience with your planted arowana.
Happy fish keeping

----------

